# Used guns in Sacramento?



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

For anyone that lives near Sacramento....where is a good place to find used handguns? Doesn't seem to be a whole lot out there. I know River City sometimes has some good deals, anywhere else?


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

wild sport in orangevale
just guns auburn blvd
gun room , elk grove


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Tactical supply in Loomis
Shooters Paradise in Yuba City


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

yzfrider said:


> Tactical supply in Loomis
> Shooters Paradise in Yuba City


shooters paradise is my homeboy store. they don't have much in used handguns but they do have some long guns.

excellent indoor range however. tough to find in cal anymore.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

terryger said:


> shooters paradise is my homeboy store. they don't have much in used handguns but they do have some long guns.
> 
> excellent indoor range however. tough to find in cal anymore.


Knowledgable staff as well.


----------

